
Nim – fast, statically typed, garbage collected systems programming language - pmoriarty
https://nim-lang.org/
======
reacharavindh
Nim is a really good language with the ease of use of Python and the speed of
C, Rust, Go with the benefit of creating single executable binary that makes
it easy to deploy.

But, I only use it for toy apps and things I don't particularly care about
because it is still not 1.0 indicating the language core is not settled yet.
May be others are more comfortable with it than I am.

